# Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?



## Der_Glücklose (27. Dezember 2005)

Hi #h 

da sich das angeln mit Gufi auf Dorsch immer mehr verbreitet interessiere ich mich für eure Art der Köderführung. Ich selbst bin auch im Süßwasser zu 75% mit Gufi unterwegs und habe es jetzt auch schon einige male damit auf Dorsch versucht mit unterschiedlichem Erfolg. Bei der Köderführung wechsel ich zwischen der Führung mit der Rolle über gleichmäßige Züge mit der Rute bis zur extremen Reißtechnik. Was sind eure Techniken und Kniffe wie überzeugt ihr die Ostseeleoparden den Gufi zu inhalieren. Welche Gufigröße und Farben bevorzugt ihr?


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*

Von Land aus solltest Du es lassen. Der Erfolg ist eher dürftig, denn da wo die Dorsche sich aufhalten ist meist hängerträchtiges Gebiet. Ich selbst fische ausschließlich Gummi vom BB oder auch ab und an vom Kutter aus. Die Bisse kommen meiner Meinung nach hart und präziese. Selten Fehlbisse! Ich glaube (persönliche Erfahrung), dass Gummifische eher einen Futterfisch imitieren, als Blech!!! Meine bevorzugten Farben sind orange/schwarz oder knallgrün, knallgelb und blau..... Vom BB aus reichen Gewichte von max 20 gr. Die Gufis sind entweder 7,5 cm Kopytos oder max. 10ner Gummis in verschiedenen Formen. Ich werfe den Gufi ganz normal aus und lasse ihn zum Grund absinken (wenn er denn bis dort hin kommt). Meine meisten Fische hatte ich in der Absinkphase. Wenn er am Grund ist, dann zupfe ich ihn 2 mal. Einen kurzen Zupfer und einen großen Zupfer und lasse ihn wieder absinken. Die Bisse spürst Du gut in der Absinkphase. Ein Rucken in der Rute oder in der Schnur....... Jeder hat aber seine eigene Erfahrung.


----------



## eöbzander (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*

Versuch doch einfach den köder mal vertikal zu angeln also wie bei den niederländern beim zanderfischen, hab es selber noch nicht ausprobiert aber eigentlich müsste es doch klappen,es kommt  natürlich darauf an mit was fürm boot du fischt oder ob du vom Land fischt! aber versuch einfach mal die vertikal technik! und berichte mal von deinem ergebnis falls du die technik mal anwendest! viel erfolg dir noch! gruß


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*

Zur Vertikaltechnik kann ich was sagen. Wenn Du über dem Fisch bist, dann funzt das recht gut. Man hat ja bei dieser Technik noch besseren Kontakt zum Köder. Aber erst einmal muss man den Dorsch gefunden haben.


----------



## Heiko112 (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*

Vertikal ist das beste. Waren jetzt 3 mal hintereinander auf Dorsch mit Gummis. Immer sehr gut gefangen wenn auch sehr viele kleine dabei waren. Du musst halt so anfahren das das Boot über den Dorsch driftet. Dann kannst du die Uhr nachstellen. In Middelfahrt zb. immer unter der Brücke durch. Dann Neu anfahren also zurück und dann wieder durch treiben lassen. Dabei den Gummifisch einfach leichte Hüpfer über Grund machen lassen so 10cm bis 20 cm. Heftiges reißen hält man ohnehin nicht lange aus. Und den Bleikopf wirklich so klein wie möglich wählen denn wir hatten schon wohl viele Fehlbisse die darauf zurückzuführen waren.


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*

Fehlbisse kommen meiner Meinung dadurch zu Stande, dass der Gufi bei zu hohem Gewicht zum Grund schiesst. Langsame Absinkphasen sind deutlich fängiger bei mir gewesen, da die Fische mehr Zeit hatten, den Gufi zu nehmen.


----------



## Adrian* (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*

Guck doch mal die Profi-Blinker DvD "Die Schnur muss Nass sein" da wird viel darüber gezeigt, z.B das "Vertikal Jigging" in verbindung mit nem Driftstop...
In "Gegen den Strom" & "Auf Biegen und Brechen" werden auch Dorsche mit Kunstködern gefangen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*

Oft genug bringt eine passive Rute, die man mit dem Gufi in die Abdrift "hängt" die größten Dorsche.

In der Andrift hatte ich auch immer gute Erfolge, wenn man mit gesenkter Rutenspritze den Gufi nicht "Hüpfen lässt, sondern mit gesenklter Rutenspitze heranzieht, dann schnell die überschüssige Schnur aufkurbelt. Dabei sollte man immer darauf achten, dass die Schnur unter Spannung ist.
Bisse kommen dabei oft sehr vorsichtig, so dass man grundsätzlich immer anschlagen sollte, bei alem was sich "aussergewöhnlich" anfühlt.

Darauf achten dass die Haken nicht zuz klein sind und der Schwanz nicht zu weit übersteht. Sonst gibts viele Fehlbisse. Mit Angstdrilling hat man ne Menge Hänger, so dass ich da abraten würde.


----------



## Heiko112 (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*

Die Fehlbisse die ich jetzt meine sind das Die Dorsche oft den Haken unter dem Maul sitzen hatten und nicht im. Und Gerissen waren die nicht. Natürlcih waren auch gerissene unter den Dorschen aber das konnte man dann sehen. Hatten zuvor 80gr Köpfe beim wechsel auf 50 gr. kamen diese unters maul gehakt nicht mehr so häufig vor.


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*

Vom BB aus hat sich bei mir Hakengröße 4/0 und 5/0 bewährt. Wichtig ist, dass der Hakenbogen weit aus dem Gufi rausschau und die Hakenspitze ziemlich weit im letzten drittel des Gufis sitzt. Dann fallen auch die Fehlbisse weg.


----------



## HD4ever (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*

habs bisher auch immer vertikal sehr erfolgreich eingesetzt !
Ging gut mit 50 Gramm Köpfen und 6/0er Haken....
kleine Zupfer waren meiner Meinung nach wesentlich erfolgreicher als grbes Reißen ....   :m


----------



## Der_Glücklose (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*

Hi #h 

das geht hier ja gut los #6 spricht auch dafür das diese Art zu angeln auf Dorsch doch immer mehr zunimmt.

Hab das hier extra in Boots- und Kutterangeln gestellt weil ich selbst nur vom Boot auf Dorsch angel. 

Die Größe meiner Gufis liegt bei 7,5cm (3/0-4/0)-12cm (6/0) meistens Kopytos. Gewichte nutze ich zwischen 21-50 gr. Erie Köpfe.   

Vertikal hab ich so noch nicht probiert ist nicht so ganz mein Ding die Rute bzw. Gufi nur kurz anzuheben und zu senken, bilde mir auch ein mit den anderen Methoden eher Fisch zu finden da ich mehr Strecke abfische. Sollte ich aber doch nochmal versuchen denn hab schon einige gehört die damit gut fangen.

Mit einer passiven Rute hab ich auch schon gemacht was mir aber bis jetzt nicht viel Fisch brachte. Aber ist ja keine Große Aktion die Rute passiv zu fischen von daher eigentlich immer machbar.

Habt ihr mal versucht zusätzliche reize einzubringen wie z.B. ein Spinnerblatt vorm Gufi?


----------



## Heiko112 (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*

Die Strecke holst du ja mit deinem Boot das treibt ja nunmal. So mache ich das zumindest immer. Einfach drüber treiben lassen. Und wenn mal kein Wind und keine Strömung da ist, dann wollen auch die Dorsche nciht so richtig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*



> Mit einer passiven Rute hab ich auch schon gemacht was mir aber bis jetzt nicht viel Fisch brachte.


Nicht (so) viel, da stimme ich Dir zu, aber meist eben (zumindest bei mir) größere.

Will man mehr Fisch und nicht ubedingt größere, hat es sich bewährt, einen Pilker (meist reichen um die 50 - 100 Gramm vom Boot) ohne Drilling als "Endblei" zu verwenden, darüber ein ca. 1,5 - 2m langes Vorfach (0,60er, schön steif), dabei dann 3 - 5 Seitenarme, sehr kurz (max 5 cm) einknüpfen, daran 2/0er Wurmhaken mit Widerhaken auf dem Schenkel ohne Bleikopf und darauf normale Twister (5 - 7 cm) und die nachschleppen.

Bringt dann deutlich mehr Fisch als den Gufi schleppen, aber dann eben auch mehr kleinere.

Nach meinen Erfahrungen scheint eine eher passive Führung mit größeren Ködern eher die größeren Dorche zu bringen, was in meinen Augen daran liegen könnte, dass bewegtere Köder/aktivere Führung eher auffällt, und dann die kleineren (schnelleren) Dorsche eher zupacken.

Bei eher passiver Führung fällt der Köder nicht so auf, so dass die größerern (langsameren) Dorsche auch mal Zeit zum zupacken finden.

Gufis (oder große Einzeltwister) mit nicht so pilkartiger, eher passiver Führung bringen vor allem dann gut Fisch, wenn die Dorsche Krebse jagen und nicht Fischchen rauben.

Wenn sie aber am Fische rauben sind, ist eine eher aktivere, pilkähnliche Führung besser.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*



			
				Heiko112 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Strecke holst du ja mit deinem Boot das treibt ja nunmal. So mache ich das zumindest immer. Einfach drüber treiben lassen. Und wenn mal kein Wind und keine Strömung da ist, dann wollen auch die Dorsche nciht so richtig.



leuchtet ein  den letzten Satz finde ich kann man aber nicht zu 100% so unterstreichen hab auch schon bei ruhiger See gut gefangen.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht (so) viel, da stimme ich Dir zu, aber meist eben (zumindest bei mir) größere.
> 
> Will man mehr Fisch und nicht ubedingt größere, hat es sich bewährt, einen Pilker (meist reichen um die 50 - 100 Gramm vom Boot) ohne Drilling als "Endblei" zu verwenden, darüber ein ca. 1,5 - 2m langes Vorfach (0,60er, schön steif), dabei dann 3 - 5 Seuitenarme, sehr kurz (max 5 cm) einknüpfen, daran 2/0er Wurmhaken mit Widerhaken auf dem Schenkel ohne Bleikopf und darauf normale Twister (5 - 7 cm) und die nachschleppen.
> 
> ...



Thomas mir geht es nicht um Menge machen sondern manchmal einfach nur darum überhaupt die Brüder zum beißen zu bewegen |supergri 

Das mit dem System hört sich aber trotzdem gut an wobei ich es bei 2 maximal 3 Haken belassen würde, stell dir mal vor du kommst in einen Schwarm und es steigen 4 oder gar 5 Dorsche auf einmal ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 |supergri 

Das mit der Köderführung sehe ich ähnlich, beim letzten Ostsee Trip mussten wir echt heftig Pilken um an Dosch zu kommen im Wasser sahen wir zum Teil Schwärme von Kleinfisch was für deine Theorie spricht. Ein von mir gefangener Dorsch kotzte einen noch lebenden Dorsch von ca. 12 cm aus, dachte eigentlich das Dorsche keine Kannibalen sind |kopfkrat


----------



## Heiko112 (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*

Ja das ist richtig. Aber man kann schon merken ob man strömung hat und sich das Wasser bewegt oder nicht. So waren das zumindest meine erfahrung.
Kannst dir ja mal den letzten bericht von mir durchlesen steht auf meiner homepage


ist zwar noch nicht ganz fertig aber fast. Dort sind auch die Berichte von meinen ersten beiden Dorschtouren zu finden. Die aber auch noch einen feinschliff bekommen.

Ist aber trotzdem bestimmt interessant da ich mich selbst immer wie ein kleinkind freue wenn ich berichte mit bilder über das dorschangeln lesen kann.
http://www.borost.de/include.php?path=content/news.php&contentid=3&PHPKITSID=96868a9dfcaee43b7bc92ae05b4ae8ba


----------



## HD4ever (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*

klar - wenn du keine drift hast bringt es nicht viel den Gufi immer an der gleichen Stelle hoch und runter zu bewegen....
wenn genug drift reicht das aber vollkommen aus und ich sehr fängig ! #6


----------



## Der_Glücklose (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*

@ Heiko112

schöner Bericht :m darin schreibst du das ihr einer Driftsack benutzt. Wie macht ihr das wenn ihr Fisch im drill habt jedesmal raus damit |kopfkrat oder funzt das auch so also das kein Fisch reinschwimmt.


----------



## Heiko112 (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*

Also bisher hat es noch kein Fisch geschafft da reinzuschwimmen. Der Sack ist ja auch   5-10 Meter vom Boot entfernt. Und das dünne Seil was da hin geht da ist auch noch nie einer drin hängen geblieben. Das einzige was war, als die drift sich änderte hat sich das Boot einmal gedreht und das der Sack hing dann am Motor. War aber auch kein Problem den da wieder ab zu bekommen. Das Teil ist echt genial.:m


----------



## HD4ever (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*

schöner Bericht Heiko !!!!
muß wohl auch mal wieder an den kleinen Belt .... |bla:
auch wenn meine Dorschausbeute letztes mal wesentlich magerer war #d
na mal sehen .....
gehst du eigendlich auch mal an der Leine los ? war früher mein Lieblingsrevier bei Gronau .....


----------



## Heiko112 (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*

@ HD4ever

Ähhhm Leine ??? Ist ein bisschen weiter weg von hier.#6
Dazu muss man sagen das es mehrere Gronau in Deutschland gibt.
Meins ist an der Niederländischen Grenze:m.


Und da zieht es mich logischerweise zum angeln IMMER zu den Holländern.


----------



## HD4ever (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*



			
				Heiko112 schrieb:
			
		

> Meins ist an der Niederländischen Grenze:m.



 ok .... knapp daneben ;-)


----------



## Heiko112 (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*

Ganz knapp :q

Sind nur ca 200 km dazwischen :m


----------



## dorschiie (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*

mal ne kleine frage:
klappt das mit dem gufi auch vom kutter?
hab noch nie einen damit angeln gesehen. und wenn ja wie schwer müßte der kopf sein?


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*

Ich habs auf der MS Forelle und auf der Ostpreussen probiert! Ging gut. Es war zwar fast keine Drift, so dass ich mit 28iger Köpfen fischen konnte, aber dennoch sollte man bis 50 g dabei haben. Ich hab auch meistens in der Andrift damit gefischt. Geht besser. Lass die anderen gucken, wie sie wollen. Teilweise fängt man mit Gummi besser #6#6#6.


----------



## Heiko112 (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*

das geht auch vom kutter. Man hat halt kein einfluss ob man auf der andriftseite oder der abdriftseite steht. Um bei andrift angeln zu können, muss man halt gegen die Driftrichtung werfen und beim einkurbeln zupfen bis das man am Kutter ist. Wenn man den Gummifisch sonst auf die andere seite des Kutters treiben lässt dann ist das geschrei schnell gross.
Das Bleigewicht so schwer wie nötig und so leicht wie möglich wählen. Konmt auf die Driftgeschwindigkeit an.


----------



## dorschiie (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*

danke leute ich werde es das nächste mal testen.
hab jetzt keine zeit mehr muß ski fahren.


----------



## Yupii (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*

@ Heiko112
Ich habe mir gerade mal Deinen Bericht durchgelesen und mir die Bilder angesehen.
Ich will ja nicht mit dem Zeigefinger drohen, aber...
Ich sehe keine Schwimmwesten, oder tragt Ihr alle aufblasbare unter den Jacken?? Und besonders hat mir der witzige Kollege in der Wathose gefallen#d
Weisst Du eigentlich, wie schnell so eine Hose vollaufen kann und Dich nach unten zieht. Also, nichts für ungut, aber wenn Ihr in Zukunft weiterhin gefahrlos vom Boot aus angeln wollt, müsstet Ihr mal über die Sicherheit nachdenken, oder?


----------



## Heiko112 (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*

Da muss ich dir leider rechtgeben. Schwimmwesten sind ausreichend an Bord und alle in Topzustand. Auch wenn das jetzt von euch einen ganz Bösen Fingerzeig  gibt. Mein Boot hat ein Freibord von über 90 cm man fühlt sich halt so verdammt sicher. Man hat halt das Gefühl als könnte man nicht über Bord fallen. Auch wenn diese Einstellung sicherlich bekloppt ist#q. Für Langeland kommendes Jahr hab ich mir schon eine Automatikweste ausgesucht. Und nen Floatinganzug.


----------



## kiepenangler (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Und besonders hat mir der witzige Kollege in der Wathose gefallen#d
> Weisst Du eigentlich, wie schnell so eine Hose vollaufen kann und Dich nach unten zieht.



nein, das stimmt nicht ganz. wenn die hose vollgelaufen ist, ist das wasser in der hose doch nicht schwerer als das wasser drumherum. also kannst auch net nach unten gezogen werden|kopfkrat. die gefahr besteht eher darin, wenn man kopfüber mit ner wathose ins wasser fällst und oben in den beinen der wathose luft ist. denn kann man sich nich wieder zurückdrehen und ertrinkt dann.


----------



## Heiko112 (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Dorsch mit Gummifisch welche Köderführung?*

Aber Yupii hat schon recht wollte nicht jemanden an Bord ziehen müssen, der ne vollgesaugte Wathose anhat. Ist schon schwierig genug ohne.


----------

